# hgv driving in sydney



## gazzayeo (Sep 10, 2014)

Good afternoon comrades, i have just joined and looking for info on hgv class one driving. I have little hgv experience but plenty of bus driving experience... any feed back would be marvelous on any companies will to give a middle aged guy a chance will be fantastic cheers


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

gazzayeo said:


> Good afternoon comrades, i have just joined and looking for info on hgv class one driving. I have little hgv experience but plenty of bus driving experience... any feed back would be marvelous on any companies will to give a middle aged guy a chance will be fantastic cheers


Plenty of bus driving jobs once you have your MR licence and Drivers Authority.

You will need reasonable English, some people skills and a sense of humour to enjoy the work.....

See the links:
Applying for a bus and coach driver authority | Transport for NSW
Licence - Roads - Roads and Maritime Services

Hope this helps.....
Good luck.


----------

